# Instant anxiety head rush?



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

With my dr dp i always think about the universe and how it all started and things like that...so i decieded to read some theries on the net and after i was done reading of bunch of them i started thinking about it and then my head felt very dizzy..like a very high intensity of anxiety just went through my mind or a anxiety rush in my head....it felt very very strange...i have had this before but is this normal.. it almost felt like i was about to loose it..its probably anxiety but i just want to be sure if its normal to feel like the way i did and if there is anyone who has had a terrible expeirence like this...it really just boggled my mind


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

3


----------



## IMSojourner (Nov 4, 2006)

It is a universal experience, sometimes called "awe" that frequently leads people to conclude that there's a loving intelligence behind it all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

"The Matrix" =P


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

If this would have been 5 months ago i would have stood up very quick but like i siad this has happend to me a few times so this time i didn't stand up , and what do you mean just remember, things get crazy like that...haha...did not really expect these kind of answers.. and "Awe"?? can you give me some more detail on that?..i just want to know exacly what it is before i make this into a major fear..


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

ok i understand what "awe" is but can it lead you to loose it?..like go crazy? sure feels very intense and really boggles the mind.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

3


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for your reply but i was wondering if it can lead to insanity? with my anxiety disorder i can't just let things go and distract myself from those thoughts, once i experience i scary moment it will stick with me, i simply can't help it, its like my mind looks for fear and worry and when it does it just stays until i find answers..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

3


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

well accually when i think about it yes my head was about to burn...but i have been in scary moments like that before so i just know how to snap out of it..it just felt like i took to much information in my mind of "wonder" and my mind just felt like it was caving in..its very hard to describe..im through it now..but i won't forget about it...i'll try to explain it a bit better it was like my mind just went blank i was thinking too much about the mystreries of the universe and then i just all the sudden stoped and felt this pure anxiety rush to my head...if this would of happend to me for the first time i would of had a "think im going insane panic attacks" and that would of left me shaky for weeks after, so i just know that its anxiety and it means no harm but evan though it means no harm its a very very poweful and scary expeirence...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

3


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Psilocybic wrote: There is no cake. :shock:

http://scorpionlovescake.ytmnd.com/

Cam. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> Psilocybic wrote: There is no cake. :shock:
> 
> http://scorpionlovescake.ytmnd.com/
> 
> Cam. :lol:


lol, I f*cking hate "Lazy Town" SHOULDN'T BE ALLOWED!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

> "The Matrix" =P


http://neonoise.ytmnd.com/


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

what was that? and why?....what was the meaning of that website??


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

what do you mean there is no cake? ha.. not a very good response...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

valleyshadows said:


> what was that? and why?....what was the meaning of that website??


To have fun: http://ytmnd.com


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cough, cough, cough, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah FART :shock: Rushes to toilet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cough, cough, cough, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah FART :shock: Rushes to toilet.


Here's some one to relate with you:

http://diaperfails.ytmnd.com/

And here's info for your carer 

http://babydiaper.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

And some response!

http://lm.ytmnd.com/

Cam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Laughing man from the "Ghost in the shell" tv serials, Excellent =)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

......


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for your reply....i haven't really got any good replies on this topic...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's your magic wand pal


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

[One] said:


> Get the F uck out of this topic and stop posting useless things. There is another part to this forum to post dumb shi t.


That?s the ticket; ?express? those emotions mate


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Is this a mate of yours 1

http://angrykitten.ytmnd.com/

Cam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> Is this a mate of yours 1
> 
> http://angrykitten.ytmnd.com/
> 
> Cam.


Hummm... his mate looks like a pussy to me... *Shakes head*


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Yah its very intesne...its a good thing that we can't go crazy from it...sure feels like it....those other people posting those stupid things simply look like fools....anyways thanks for your message im glad to know im not the only one who has experienced this...good luck on recovering this horrible state of mind were all at and best of luck....im sure we'll post again..


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Yah when it happens to me i wasn't concerened on going schizo, just completely out of my mind...its a horrible fear ... i think its the worst fear a person can have....how did your dr dp start? my dp started from a all my panic attacks about a year ago and then i cured my attacks but it left me with bad dr dp.. from alll the worrying and fear..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

......


----------

